# Help me save my giant sequoia seedling



## bradolson (Jan 8, 2002)

Two years ago I started two giant sequoia trees from seeds. This summer I baked it, soaked it, or it has a disease because it started dying. One is a healthy as can be (8 inches tall and full in a 6 inch pot) and the bottom branches on the other one are drying up. Please help.


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 9, 2002)

What ever the one has keep the healthy one away from it until you can diagnose the problem.

We don't have sequoias in Virginia.


----------

